# What age do gsd change color



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a 4.5 gsd almost 5 months he?s just change color a little we don?t know he might just stay the same or change color just a little what do u think ? here are some photos


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

Now that I think about it he has changed alot?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It's pretty common until they reach maturity at about 2 years, but it is very different for each dog, so it's hard to predict. You'll just have to wait and see ?


----------



## cherylscarlett (Jul 31, 2017)

My pup lost most of his "black" by the age of 4 months. He's even lighter now at 8.5 months old. He took on his mum who was more brown than black so it might be your best bet to refer to your dog's parents.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

For a lot of them, it's more "When do they stop changing?". These are all pictures of the same bitch, believe it or not. 

Leo at four months.
April 23. 2012 010 edit by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Leo at fourteen months.
2013-3-16 Dogs 202 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Leo at five years. 
2017-9-8 CC110 baseline Leo Left by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

This one shows how much her mask has faded. 
2017-6-15 Dogs DSC_0867 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------

